# 0.63, 15 watt, rock sheep juice and massive throat hit.



## Nick (30/8/15)

So some feedback after 2 days with my eleaf 40w and Kangertech tank. It's a massive step up from a twisp.. it's like going from riding a pedal bike straight onto a kawasaki 1100... the temp settings..along with watt settings and everything in-between has been fun.. gone from setting it at 200f right up to 500f from 5 watts to 40 .. choked don't know how many times,had hot spitting liquid in the mouth.. burnt out a coil in a day,vaped huge amounts of juice and I have enjoyed all of it.....but....through all the settings and adjustments and finally settling for 15-20 watt and using rocky sheep 6mg I am getting massive throat hits .. and I have to say it's spoiling the vape for me .. the ohm reading is 0.63 constantly. I know the kit is good but just have a niggling feeling that somethings not right.. any advice guys. ..


----------



## lobo (30/8/15)

I think you might want to drop the nic a bit. My kanger was like that and when i started using 3mg & 1.5mg it was better plus mostly using 80vg/20pg. Kanger has a lot of flavor so it might be too strong and you might still get useto it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (30/8/15)

Thanks @lobo .. going to buy some vg tomorrow to dilute some juice to eliminate the juice being the issue.. hoping that will work.. always good to hear people's experiences with the same kit...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/15)

Nick said:


> Thanks @lobo .. going to buy some vg tomorrow to dilute some juice to eliminate the juice being the issue.. hoping that will work.. always good to hear people's experiences with the same kit...



Hi @Nick, just a headsup - if you dilute with VG, it will certainly reduce the nicotine and the throat hit. It should feel smoother on the throat.

But it will also dilute the flavour a bit. 
And it will make the juice a bit thicker (because VG is thick) which makes the wicking slightly less easy. 
I don't have the subtank so I don't know how well the coils wick a high VG juice, but I think it will be fine. I do know that other tanks have problems with high VG juices. 

Test it out with a bit - then add more as you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (30/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Nick, just a headsup - if you dilute with VG, it will certainly reduce the nicotine and the throat hit. It should feel smoother on the throat.
> 
> But it will also dilute the flavour a bit.
> And it will make the juice a bit thicker (because VG is thick) which makes the wicking slightly less easy.
> ...


Thanks @Silver .. the rocky sheep is 60/40vg... so will mix 2 thirds juice to vg and see what happens...


----------



## Silver (30/8/15)

Nick said:


> Thanks @Silver .. the rocky sheep is 60/40vg... so will mix 2 thirds juice to vg and see what happens...



Lol, I assume you mean Rocket Sheep 
I do know they also come in high VG versions as well.
Not sure what their standard one is - you saying 60% PG, 40% VG. I would have thought it was the other way around. 

Anyway, go for it and let us know how it turns out. I suggest trying a smaller batch first


----------



## Nick (30/8/15)

Lmao yes that's it .. I was going to call it sheep shagger because could not be bothered to move of the couch and check.. and yes your right it's 60vg 40pg... so if that's the case should I be getting big throat hits like this at the settings stated..


----------



## Silver (30/8/15)

Nick said:


> Lmao yes that's it .. I was going to call it sheep shagger because could not be bothered to move of the couch and check.. and yes your right it's 60vg 40pg... so if that's the case should I be getting big throat hits like this at the settings stated..



I think throat hit is a personal thing. What you perceive as high throat hit others may perceive as quite low.

You say it's 6mg nicotine content

What flavour did you get? (the tobacco one? I think its called Enterprise)
Some flavours have more throat hit than others even at the same nic content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (30/8/15)

This one @Silver.. yep you probably nailed it .. I suppose I must just keep trying different flavours till I find a match.. must build my tank collection so I can have a few on the go at a time..


----------



## Silver (30/8/15)

Ah, ok
Enterprise is the "tobacco one"
I have it in my cupboard but haven't tried it yet -

Look, personally I would say that a 6mg juice at 60% VG should not give a very harsh throat hit - at 15-20 Watts on the subtank mini. But bear in mind I have not tried this juice neither do I have the subtank. Just my feeling. And I am not the best judge of throat hit either because I like lots of throat hit.

But that said, there are some juices that can create throat hit or a throat sensation based on the flavour alone (i.e. not the nicotine content). And it is quite a personal thing which can vary quite widely from person to person.

My suggestion would be to try adding your VG to a small batch - not the whole bottle - and see how it goes.

Also, I suggest trying a wide range of juices from different labels. You just need to keep on trying till you find a few winners.

I have tried many juices (easily over 100) and I'd say I only absolutely love less than 10 of them. So if you love more than 1 in 10 I'd say you are doing very well.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nick (30/8/15)

Thanks bud.. would appreciate some of your favourites suggestions. .


----------



## Silver (30/8/15)

Nick said:


> Thanks bud.. would appreciate some of your favourites suggestions. .



Ok, here goes:

My best tobaccoes:
- Witchers Brew Blackbird
- Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured Tobacco
- Heathers Heavenly Vapes Huntsman
- Alien Vision Bobas Bounty (not hardcore tobacco, has a "granola bar" taste for me)

My best fruity mindless vapes
- Vapour Mountain Strawberry (with added VM Menthol concentrate)
- Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze (with added VM Menthol concentrate) - for the EVOD1 in the mornings
- @Paulie's Guava - unfortunately not commercially available (with added VM Menthol concentrate)
- Vape Craving Desire
- Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks

My best choc/coffee/mint
- Vapour Mountain Choc Mint (with added VM Coffee concentrate)
- Five Pawns Bowdens Mate

Ok, that's 11 juices. 
Bear in mind that taste is extremely subjective. What I absolutely love you may totally hate. 
What you will see above is a mix of international juices and local ones. I like to have the local ones loaded at all times for a more cost effective mindless vape. The more expensive international ones are for occasional vaping during the day and for evenings mostly. 

There are many others that I have liked a lot but the ones above are the ones I have re-ordered the most of. Each one of the above I have re-ordered a few bottles at least three or four times. Some a lot more. I am also a creature of habit so when I find something I like I tend to stick with it.

You will also see from above that I like my tobaccoes, fruity vapes and a bit of Choc/Coffee. I am not a fan of dessert vapes - which are very popular. I also love my menthol. 

So once you find what types of flavours you like then it becomes a bit easier to find good juices in that "flavour family". 

Another thing to bear in mind is that I am nowhere near being on top of all the great local juices that have been released in the past 6 months or so. There are bound to be several winners lurking closeby that I have not yet tried.

The juice journey is for me one of the most wonderful aspects of vaping...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jebula999 (30/8/15)

Hey @Nick 

Just thought i would add my thoughts here.

I have tried quite a few brands of juices in the few months i have been vaping, and i have found that the "Sheep Shagger" juices do give quite a bit more throat hit than others.

The first bottle i bought was Purple Alien, and i had to dilute it to almost 50% juice and 50% VG before it was the smoothness i like. Now i am vaping Enterprise by them and it also has quite the throat hit, i have not diluted it but it took me around 10ml before i got used to it.

So in a nutshell every brand is very different, if you had to have a 6mg 60pg/40vg from 10 different brands, each one would give you a different feel, so nowadays i keep a record of what strengths i like from which companies and buy accordingly. Some are smooth at 6mg, some are the same smoothness at 3mg. All depends on who made them.

Hope this helps in figuring out an answer


----------



## Nick (30/8/15)

Thanks @Jebula999 .. I might start my own line of sheep shagger juices  .... could label them as rough riding juice line...


----------



## Nick (31/8/15)

Silver said:


> Ok, here goes:
> 
> My best tobaccoes:
> - Witchers Brew Blackbird
> ...


Hi @Silver ..if i may ask your top five tobacco recommendations were can I purchase them from


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

Nick said:


> Hi @Silver ..if i may ask your top five tobacco recommendations were can I purchase them from


Witcher's Brew from VapeMob
Hurricane Vapors from Vapers Paradise
Heather's and Alien Visions from Juicy Joes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick (31/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Witcher's Brew from VapeMob
> Hurricane Vapors from Vapers Paradise
> Heather's and Alien Visions from Juicy Joes


Thankso @BumbleBee will pop into vape mob and pick up the first one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

Nick said:


> Thankso @BumbleBee will pop into vape mob and pick up the first one...


I've been wanting to try Blackbird for over a year already, Whenever I have the Bucks they're out of stock, and they haven't stocked 18mg for a while now  I hope they have at their store, I've only heard good things about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/8/15)

Nick said:


> Hi @Silver ..if i may ask your top five tobacco recommendations were can I purchase them from


The AshyBac from Mike's Mega Mixes is also very good imo. You can get them at www.vapeclub.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (31/8/15)

It's not looking promising checked the website. . Do not seem to have it...


----------



## Nick (31/8/15)

Thanks... @Andre any others from his stable.... need to make the order worth while...also what nic strength would you recommend


----------



## Andre (31/8/15)

I have tried and liked the Mint and Honey, Lime Party and Strawvana. All excellent juices. Sweetbac is also good if you like your tobacco joose sweeter.

As to nic strength - from what you said above, seems 6 mg is too potent for you - maybe go for 3 mg then?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick (31/8/15)

Double like this post @Andre .. sweet tobacco. .. now that sounds like my kind of girl... will add that to the basket...


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

Nick said:


> Double like this post @Andre .. sweet tobacco. .. now that sounds like my kind of girl... will add that to the basket...


Try the CustaNise while you're there, it's epic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Try the CustaNise while you're there, it's epic


Not available at VapeClub yet.


----------



## Nick (31/8/15)

Andre said:


> Not available at VapeClub yet.


Just checked.. nope .. but to do like the sound of devil's breath


----------



## Alex (31/8/15)

Andre said:


> I have tried and liked the Mint and Honey, Lime Party and Strawvana. All excellent juices. Sweetbac is also good if you like your tobacco joose sweeter.
> 
> As to nic strength - from what you said above, seems 6 mg is too potent for you - maybe go for 3 mg then?



I'm really loving the Lime Party, and it's not very often that I fill up the Reo with the same juice, but this one sure has me hooked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

Andre said:


> Not available at VapeClub yet.


Bugger


----------



## Devaper (1/9/15)

@Nick if you want save cash, as juives are really expensive. 
Try to get yourself a DIY setup to mix your own juices. 
Juices can cost alot of cash and Im really saving with mixing my own juices. Basically 90vg/10pg.. Go onto skyblue and check out what they got bru


----------

